

Ask PG: What caused HN to go down on 4/28/13? - relaunched

I got an Nginx server error and thought I'd ask.
======
pg
I just restarted the server. I do it every week or so.

~~~
relaunched
That was quick, simple and not nearly as exciting as I thought it would be.
Thx :-P

